# Recreating the Les Miserables logo with another image



## rktho (9 mo ago)

So I have this image I want to edit to look like the logo of the musical Les Misérables. I tried doing something like this with the graphic pen tool in Photoshop but I wasn't satisfied with it. But I'm totally stumped as to how to achieve the woodcut effect. I've tried doing it manually by just drawing lines with the brush over a template of the image, but thanks to my zero drawing skills, that is not going well. None of the YouTube tutorials on woodcut effects match the style I'm looking for. I'm stumped. This is the image I'm working with.


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are some links to some tutorials:
Engraving Photoshop action
Hatch shading


----------



## rktho (9 mo ago)

Naeira said:


> Here are some links to some tutorials:
> Engraving Photoshop action
> Hatch shading


First one is not in the precise style I'm looking to emulate, although I think I'll download the plugin and see if maybe I can tweak it to my liking. Second one looks closer to what I'm going for, although as a tutorial it's pretty sparse and doesn't actually cover the shading bit as far as I can see. It does link a plugin down at the bottom, but said plugin appears to be a) outdated and b) not free. Both are helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope you manage, it's a very interesting style. If you're still struggling with it I'll try out myself and share some tips later on.
Good luck


----------



## AlosAliziiiii (8 mo ago)

Wow! It looks really good


----------



## Holkagraf00 (8 mo ago)

Naeira said:


> Here are some links to some tutorials:
> Engraving Photoshop action
> Hatch shading
> Here Ocean color palette you can choose a palette for yourself, the harmonious combination of colors for the project is the holy of holies, as for me. A huge number of useful color schemes for your project.


Oh, the selection of colors for me is just a guarantee of successful work, because choosing the right color palette - we can assume that half the work is done haha, thanks for sharing this with us, very useful and definitely useful, thanks.


----------



## rktho (9 mo ago)

AlosAliziiiii said:


> Wow! It looks really good


I'm not sure what you mean, lol. I haven't achieved my objective. I did fiddle around with the colors, but that's only half the job.


----------

